

Write like a programmer - dsowers
http://blog.3solarmasses.com/post/43498016915/write-like-a-programmer

======
wasnotwas
For the programmers who wish to write, they and the ones who come after them
should write more like Hemingway, because then all the writing that comes will
come in a such a way that it is always written especially well, and all the
ways in which people could ever have written will seem even more like the
things they would have written if they had written them well and simply, in
true and clear and simple sentences that never had any particularly unncessary
words, and no special use of irony the sense that Hemingway himself or others
that wished to sound like him might have used had they cared about such
things.

~~~
likeclockwork
My parser seems to be broken.

